# If these were my grandsons



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd be smacking them up across the side of their empty heads. 
"The University of Florida suspended its Zeta Beta Tau chapter April 24 on an interim basis while investigating allegations that its members disrespected U.S. veterans - spitting on them and urinating on American flags."
U. of Florida frat accused of spitting on veterans, peeing on American flag | USA TODAY College
Makes me wonder if all the "thanks for your service" talk is just lip service from the younger generations or if this is how they are being brainwashed by the progressives in college.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"IF" these frat brats were somehow part of my lineage (which would never happen by the way..but IF) they would be cleaning the Veteran's bathrooms using only their tongues... as a symbol of payment of their apology.

I firmly believe that with each generation the definition of APOLOGY has become--"I'm sorry I got caught, please forgive me". And all is supposed to be well in the world.

NOT SO SPORT! In the world that my old Dad brought me up, APOLOGY meant you did something to atone for your transgression. And if it meant you were shamed in the process, so be it. As a 5 or 6 year old, I was caught throwing tomatoes at a neighbors house. My dad made me hand wash their entire house and invited the neighbors to bring up lawn chairs and drink some cold adult beverages while I cried and cleaned the house. Taught me a big damn lesson. 

These little shithead frat brats need a Daddy...


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

This was incredibly disrespectful, not matter who the target was. As I understand it 3 members have already been kicked out of the fraternity and the national is considering kicking out the entire chapter.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I would love to see pictures of said assholes. Maybe a video of somebody beating them senseless.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I always thought if someone wants to burn a flag let them. It bugs me. But I like a free country. I just wish there was a web site where flag burners and idiots like these could be "featured" for life so when they want a job an employer can see who they are, and they can end up picking up trash along the side of the road,like they deserve ... For ever.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

U of F is right across the street from the VA hospital in Gainesville.most of the cities around here are very patriotic people.huge 4th of julys', large veteran support...etc... Gainesville being a college town is full of hippys and that type. not sure where the perps were from but when they go home,if they're locals, they'll probably be getting a few ass whoopins. My sons a Marine. i was chatting with him this am via skype and he asked me why these idiots are always burning the flag. i didnt even realize it was close to home.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Perhaps one day they will have a change of heart. I hope my Grandsons, both of them are cut from a rarer cloth.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

They are lucky the veterans didn't simply exact a little justice of their own right then and there.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

This is just lower then low. Its one thing to insult a vet but even lower to do it to wounded warriors. And spitting on someone in Florida is considered assault because of HIV, AIDS, etc.
If UF is the college I think it is every student involved will be permanently expelled.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How about a liberal education system that tells them stuff like this is ok. And only takes a worthless all for show move when it gets in the press. Everyday the students are exposed to hate message about service member for the schools.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I would show them my freedom of speech, and invite them outside for a debate. There needs to be consequences for being a douchebag.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Products of public education!
Somewhere along the line their parents (probably also libs) did not teach them proper respect.
Somebody should!!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Justice would be one slime at a time into a military barracks for a blanket party.-


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The United States of America Flag Code;
United States Code, Title 36, Chapter 10


----------



## ltcmas (Nov 18, 2014)

Discipline is lacking all around. History is glossed over. Too many are ignorant spoiled brats!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I firmly believe that with each generation the definition of APOLOGY has become--"I'm sorry I got caught, please forgive me". And all is supposed to be well in the world.


Sound like anyone else you know? Politicians, CEO's, Actors, Musicians.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I would killed them with my own hand or beat the sh*t out of them so that they learned!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Again, stupidity happens at Panama City Beach.

I sure wish the POS of the world would find some other place to go.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have searched and searched for an answer as to why these idiots would do this. What was their motive? I can't understand why any American would disrespect the flag or our veterans. Sure, you can be pissed off at the leadership or the politicians. I know I am. But that is no excuse to do what they did IMO. The flag does not represent them. It is the symbol of the greatest nation in the history of the world. I understand that the 1st ammendment allows for this. But with rights come responsibility. If it wasn't for the vets that proudly wore the flag on their uniforms and fought for it we may not have that freedom at all today. 

Pissing on it? Whack them on their peckers with a club.

Talking trash and spitting on vets and even the dog? Smash them in their disrespectful mouths with a club.

After all that public shaming let's ship them to a third world craphole so they can live under that flag. Syria sounds like a good place to send them. Then maybe they will learn why our flag is better...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Maybe Mozambique. They have an AK47 on their flag. After a tour there to learn what poverty and despair are like they can be shipped on a boat with thousands of other refugees to Mogadishu Somalia to learn oppression. Before they are allowed back they have to go to Syria and Iraq to learn what it's like to be beheaded by religious zealots.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Shameful Just absolutely shameful.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

18 USC (S) 700 - Desecration of the Flag. It is in my jurisdiction to arrest them for that. And trust me, I would be happy to.

Spitting on a Vet? I could arrest them for that, it is a Class 3 Felony in most States because of AIDS, HIV, etc...

Like those pieces of garbage at Valdosta State University. I would have arrested all of them. And charged them as well. Throw the race card at me, I am Asian and happy to stand up to your welfare sucking, race card throwing asses.


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2013)

Disgraceful. The fact of the matter is pretty much any grizzled old vet would be able to beat the tar out of any of these kids.


----------

